# Please Tell Me



## Gor (Aug 29, 2007)

Hi! I am Gor, I love watches and I have two Vostocks and one Molnia (pocket).

Please tell me about other CCCP/Russian watches. I think Vostock are the most common, but what about Sturmanskie (made by Volmax), Poljot, Slava, etc?

Other question: the watches tend to go ahead, everyday. May someone tell me how much I have to "feed" them?

All the Best,

Gor.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Welcome to







the forum Gor.

Other Russian watches to look out for - here's my listing from a few sources :-

******************************

[in brackets (*) is nearest equivalent in English to the Cyrillic alphabet capital letters and script letters, an approximate English translation is last]

Final (maybe) update with all the info I have currently at hand! Anyone got any more please?









Agat (Arat) (Azam) (# stopwatches only AFAIK)

Albatross (Audampoc) (~ used by Vostok)

Almaz (Anmaz) (Aamaz)

Amphibian (~ used by Vostok)

Antarktida (Ahtapknaa) (Anctarctica)

Aurora (Abpopa)

Buran (Bypah) (~ used by various makers)

Cardinal

Chaika (Yanka)

Cmapm {possibly ~ may be East German or Eastern bloc}

Cornavin

Cosmos (Kocmoc)

Crystal (Kpntcann) (Kpucmailil)

Druschba (Apyxga)

Electronika (Enektpohnka) {Digital Electronic Watches}

Era (Epa) (3pa)

Generalskie (Generalskijie){~ used by Vostok}

Garo

Iskra (Nckpa) (Spark)

Jantar (Rhtapg) (Amber)

Junost (Iohoctg) (Youngster) {small watches â€" boys sizes?)

K-43

Kama

Kirovski (Kirowskie) (Kupobckue)

Kolos (Konoc)

Kometa (Comet)

Leningrad (Aennipaa)

Luch (Ray) (Ayz) (Beam)

Lux (Aiokc)

Mayak (Majak) (Mark)

Mechta (Meyta)

Miesto

Mir (Mnp)

Moljna (Monhnr) (Lightning){Pocket watches â€" some Wristwatches}

Moskowskijie (Mockobckne)

Moskva (Moskwa) (Moscow)

Neva (Niva) (Heba)

NII (Hnn)

Okeah (Okean) (Ocean) (Okapah)

Olympic

Orbita (Opgnta)

Orion

Peterhof (Neteprob) (Netetop)

Petrodvorez (Netpoabopeu)

Pobeda (Nobeaa) (Tiodeda) (Victory)

Poljot (Nonet) (Flight)

Raduga (Paayra) (Rainbow)

Raketa (Paketa) (Rocket)

Rekord (Pekopa)

Rodina (Poanha)

Rubin (Pybnh)

Russia (Poccnr)

Salyut (Caniot) (Catrom)

Sarja {see Zaria)

Saturn (Catyph)

Sekonda {Newer models may use movements sourced from Japan or China}

Severni Polus (North Pole)

Signal (Cnrhan) (Cuemar)

Slatoustowski ( Bnatoyctobcknn) {# known for the huge Divers watch, 280 grams weight)

Slava (Cnaba) (Craba) (Glory)

Sportnivnie (Cnoptnbhbie) (Sports)

Sputnik (Cnythnk) (Satellite)

Stolichnyje (Ctonnuhbie)

Strela (Ctpena) (Ctpeaa) (Arrow) {# used as a name by Poljot}

Sturmanski (Shturmanskie) (Wtypmahckne){# used as a name by Poljot}

Sura (Cypa)

Svet (Sviet) (Cbet) (Clef)

Ural (Ypan) (Ypad)

Uran (Ypah) (Uranus)

Viesna (Vesna) (Becha)

Volga (Bonha) (Wave)

Vympel (Wimpiel) (B6imnea)

Vostok (Wostock) (Boctok)

Zarja (Zaria) (3apr) (Dawn)

Zim (3NM)

Zodiac

Zvezda (Zvesda) (3be3aa) (Star)

Additionally

Minerva ? (possibly?)

Orient ? (V slight possibility some models may use movements sourced from Russia)

Names on Dials (not necessarily maker's names)

used on Poljot Sturmanski and others

BBC BMo

Buran (Bypah)

Capitan

Strahlen-Gesichert

Sturmanskie

28th June 2007

******************************

Hope this helps a bit!


----------



## Gor (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks a lot for your answer, mel. All the Best. Gor.


----------



## TikTok (Mar 26, 2006)

Thats what I call a list


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Why, thank you kind sir! But unfortunately you can't just say "I'll have one of each please







" Some of them have probably disappeared forever almost, and only a few survive of others, so 'twould be a long haul to collect even one of each!

If there was an ebay USSR you might stand a chance, but I've not been able to find it yet. And if I did, how do you bid in Cyrillic









PS :- Interestingly, entering www.ebay.ru comes up with an "Under Construction" Page, so maybe it's in the pipeline. Anyone here write Cyrillic Russki? and willing to translate bids


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

wow mel!!!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mel said:


> Why, thank you kind sir! But unfortunately you can't just say "I'll have one of each please
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This might be of interest Mel







:lol:

Virtual Cyrillic keyboard


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

great link mac!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> great link mac!


Thanks I`ve found it useful


----------

